# The World's First Smart Acoustic Guitar



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hyvibe-the-world-s-first-smart-acoustic-guitar#/


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Interesting ... could be nice to have a little chorus, delay & reverb built in around the campfire....


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Didn't Yamaha already do this?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

My problem with electronics in acoustic guitars is : what next when the hardware is outdated ?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought it was going to be gimmicky but it is innovative, actually, very much so. I could see me owning one, especially if the warranty on the electronics was long term.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mawmow said:


> My problem with electronics in acoustic guitars is : what next when the hardware is outdated ?


If it works, it works, no? Electric guitars use outdated technology, but they still work just fine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I listened to the videos and didn't enjoy the tones. There isn't anything going on there that I can't already to with the outboard gear I already own, which I can use with all my instruments and is foot operated. I understand what they're trying to do and though it may work for some, I don't see it as particularly innovative or well executed. FWIW, YMMV, and all that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I listened to the videos and didn't enjoy the tones. There isn't anything going on there that I can't already to with the outboard gear I already own, which I can use with all my instruments and is foot operated. I understand what they're trying to do and though it may work for some, I don't see it as particularly innovative or well executed. FWIW, YMMV, and all that.


I understand what you're saying but to have it all inside the guitar is very innovative and with the bluetooth addition, I don't think we can copy this very easily with what is presently on the market. I'm not saying it couldn't be done as a few musicians are very good technicians but few would be able to do so. Time will tell where this goes.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

jdto said:


> If it works, it works, no? Electric guitars use outdated technology, but they still work just fine.


The problem is you can upgrade your electric with a screwdriver and a welder tool...
Once you glued something on the solid wood acoustic, it is not that easy.
In addition, the electric has pickup(s) and circuitry, but does it have hardware and processing software ?
I tend to get rid of electronics in my acoustics, not to add more.
For me, effects belong to the electronic way, namely pedals and amp parts of the chain.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It. Just. Doesn't. Sound. Good.

There is nothing else to discuss.

_but i will watch this thread for everyone's reason why it is good/bad/innovative/a brick that will sink quickly to the bottom of the sea_


----------

